# A "Return to John Deere" Man's 1st Post



## royrector (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Folks, I have been monitoring this forum for a few weeks but haven’t gotten around to posting yet, so I guess it is time to introduce myself.

I was raised on a farm in the Texas Panhandle, dad was a JD man. I myself was a farmer up there in the 70s to mid-80s, and owned JD equipment. But as many family farms in the 80s, we had to sell the farm and find work in the city. I vowed that someday, I would once again be a John Deere man.

The kids are grown now, and we are nearing retirement age. Better get them green toys bought while we are both still employed! So, In July of 2010 I bought a new X748, added a few attachments in December 2010 and have been using green paint to garden and take care of my “little under ¾ acres” of Central Texas real estate ever since. Now I am “just a country boy trapped in suburbia,” and having more fun than a man should be allowed to have.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad you posted royrector, and glad you went back to green! That is a nice looking x748 there. I'm not that familiar with the new machines, having a 318 myself.


----------

